# II Cancellation Without Notice and Diamond Resorts



## pgnewarkboy (Jul 2, 2012)

I reserved a week in Myrtle Beach on line with Interval.  As usual the initial reservation said "pending confirmation".  Normally there is no problem but this time II cancelled the week without even notifying me.  I discovered the cancellation when my credit card was credited back the exchange fee.  I called interval and was told that it was cancelled because it was taking too long to hear from Diamond confirming that I had the points available for the exchange

I think this behavior is outrageous.  I had the points.  There was no problem except that the "computer" decided it had waited too long.  I should , at a minimum, should have been notified there was a potential problem before anything was done.  I don't know what the problem was with hearing from Diamond.

I pay them both to do a simple job.  It wasn't done and I was not compensated in any way for my loss.  Return of my exchange fee was insufficient and the minimum required by law.

This is a total lack of service and a complete disregard of the customer.  II and Diamond are service companies.  When they don't provide service they are worse than useless - they are a waste of money.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 2, 2012)

pgnewarkboy said:


> I reserved a week in Myrtle Beach on line with Interval.  As usual the initial reservation said "pending confirmation".  Normally there is no problem but this time II cancelled the week without even notifying me.  I discovered the cancellation when my credit card was credited back the exchange fee.  I called interval and was told that it was cancelled because it was taking too long to hear from Diamond confirming that I had the points available for the exchange
> 
> I think this behavior is outrageous.  I had the points.  There was no problem except that the "computer" decided it had waited too long.  I should , at a minimum, should have been notified there was a potential problem before anything was done.  I don't know what the problem was with hearing from Diamond.
> 
> ...



This isn't the first time something like this has happened. I use to have problems with Polo Towers getting the information to I.I. many years ago when I'd deposit a week for exchange. I finally had to take the method of depositing my week with I.I. first, making certain the deposit went through, then arranging my exchanges. At least once I had to call I.I. and conference call with with DRI to get the job done, but that's been many years ago. I really would have thought this issue was far behind us now and I'm sorry to hear you've had this problem.

FWIW, I don't believe Interval was ever very good at notifying us of the cancellation. I remember getting a card once that said my deposit had been cancelled but, as I recall I didn't have an exchange pending at the time. I almost always caught it online by watching. Most likely because of getting that card several weeks (maybe months) after I'd attempted to deposit my week and DRI had failed to confirm it. As I recall, that was the conference call between me, Interval and DRI. From them on I would make my deposit, watch to see if it was actually deposited and, if not, call DRI directly to get them to move on the matter.


----------



## DiamondResorts (Jul 3, 2012)

*II Cancellation*



pgnewarkboy said:


> I reserved a week in Myrtle Beach on line with Interval.  As usual the initial reservation said "pending confirmation".  Normally there is no problem but this time II cancelled the week without even notifying me.  I discovered the cancellation when my credit card was credited back the exchange fee.  I called interval and was told that it was cancelled because it was taking too long to hear from Diamond confirming that I had the points available for the exchange
> 
> I think this behavior is outrageous.  I had the points.  There was no problem except that the "computer" decided it had waited too long.  I should , at a minimum, should have been notified there was a potential problem before anything was done.  I don't know what the problem was with hearing from Diamond.
> 
> ...




We really would like to investigate and address this on your behalf.   If you would be so kind as to send your membership / contact details to CustomerServiceSM@diamondresorts.com this would be appreciated.

Diamond Resorts International®


----------



## dakotafamily (Jul 3, 2012)

DiamondResorts said:


> We really would like to investigate and address this on your behalf.   If you would be so kind as to send your membership / contact details to CustomerServiceSM@diamondresorts.com this would be appreciated.
> 
> Diamond Resorts International®



Good luck hearing back from them. We have had an ongoing problem with DRI for several months and I keep getting told they will fix it!! It doesn't have to do with II but I plan on starting my own thread very soon.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 3, 2012)

I think if either of you E-mailed Mr. Cloobeck directly, these problems might get fixed PDQ. He's the only CEO I know of who can be reached directly, and will respond directly to any conerns. I know I've spoken with him a couple of times on the phone myself. He is VERY accessable to owners.


----------



## DiamondResorts (Jul 4, 2012)

*We are here to help*



dakotafamily said:


> Good luck hearing back from them. We have had an ongoing problem with DRI for several months and I keep getting told they will fix it!! It doesn't have to do with II but I plan on starting my own thread very soon.



Hello dakotafamily,  Please allow us the oppotunity to have a look at this for you.  If you can e-mail the address above a member of our team will be more than happy to get back in touch with you.

Diamond Resorts International®


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jul 4, 2012)

When the Main Man was on  "Undercover Boss" he definately came across  as a butt kicking perfectionist and if a frustrated   owner wanted  help he would answer  the phone!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 4, 2012)

pgnewarkboy said:


> I reserved a week in Myrtle Beach on line with Interval.  As usual the initial reservation said "pending confirmation".  Normally there is no problem but this time II cancelled the week without even notifying me.  I discovered the cancellation when my credit card was credited back the exchange fee.  I called interval and was told that it was cancelled because it was taking too long to hear from Diamond confirming that I had the points available for the exchange
> 
> I think this behavior is outrageous.  I had the points.  There was no problem except that the "computer" decided it had waited too long.  I should , at a minimum, should have been notified there was a potential problem before anything was done.  I don't know what the problem was with hearing from Diamond.
> 
> ...





dakotafamily said:


> Good luck hearing back from them. We have had an ongoing problem with DRI for several months and I keep getting told they will fix it!! It doesn't have to do with II but I plan on starting my own thread very soon.



You can also try posting your experience on the DRI member forums.  I see other owners posting complaints of this type there, and getting responses from DRI personnel.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Jul 4, 2012)

As a result of my post on TUG, DRI has opened a case on the matter of the cancellation.  I will post what,  if anything, happens.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 5, 2012)

pgnewarkboy said:


> As a result of my post on TUG, DRI has opened a case on the matter of the cancellation.  I will post what,  if anything, happens.



I hope this issue not only gets worked out for you but gets worked out so that no other owner has this issue. 

Like I said, I had problems many years ago, long before DRI purchased Sunterra. It was always an issue of getting I.I. the confirmation. I honestly didn't realize the problem still existed but, I can't say that I've had any interest in exchanging outside of the DRI system since joining THE Club. There's not to many areas we want to go not covered by THE Club and paying I.I. additional exchange fee's just hasn't thrilled me so, I haven't been making outside exchanges.

It would be nice to know that the problem is not only recognized but also resolved. Having spoken with Mr. Cloobeck on a couple of occassions, I can assure you he is a very dedicated individual in making certain his company and the individuals who work for him meet his very high standards.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Jul 7, 2012)

*The status of the DRI investigation*

Here is a copy of the content of an e-mail I sent to the DRI representative who contacted me through this board.  I believe it is self-explanatory.


Sarah,



The other day and II representative called my house and asked if "there was a problem getting a confirmation".  My wife, unfamiliar with this matter, said we had just gotten our confirmations.  The II representative then ended the conversation without leaving a name or number.  As far as I am concerned the II representative was clueless and   the investigation into "why my reservation to Myrtle Beach was cancelled without notification " was not answered.  Further, the actions of II in no way respects the fact that I pay Diamond and II fees every year for vacations that I plan and my family looks forward to.  When a vacation is cancelled through the fault of II or Diamond a return of the exchange fee is not adequate compensation. My family has lost the opportunity to go where it wanted to go when it wanted to go there.   It is a bureaucratic , uncaring, response to a problem they created.  To summarize the matter :   I still don't know why the myrtle beach reservation was not confirmed and cancelled without notice, and, the careless, bureaucratic attitudes continue.


----------



## djyamyam (Jul 7, 2012)

It sounds like the primary party that is at fault is II.  Had you called the II Customer Relations department about this?  It is not your standard II guide you talk to but the escalated area that has more special powers.  Any guide can transfer you or tell you the phone number for that area.


----------



## DiamondResorts (Jul 9, 2012)

pgnewarkboy said:


> Here is a copy of the content of an e-mail I sent to the DRI representative who contacted me through this board.  I believe it is self-explanatory.
> 
> 
> Sarah,
> ...




Hi pgnewarkboy,  We will ensure a member of the Diamond Resorts International® Hospitality team contacts you personally today.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Jul 10, 2012)

*Update - Situation Resolved*

I am glad to report that II and Diamond did the right thing with regard to my improperly cancelled week in Myrtle Beach.  First II apologized and admitted that human error on their end caused the problem and that they were taking steps to see to it that it did not happen to others.  An apology goes a long way particularly when it is coupled with action.  I am now going to Myrtle Beach and II has compensated me with a bonus trip certificate.

The people I spoke to were courteous and eager to help and in fact very helpful.  My thanks to the various people at Diamond and II who stepped up and provided excellent personal service.


----------



## rrlongwell (Jul 10, 2012)

pgnewarkboy said:


> I am glad to report that II and Diamond did the right thing with regard to my improperly cancelled week in Myrtle Beach.  First II apologized and admitted that human error on their end caused the problem and that they were taking steps to see to it that it did not happen to others.  An apology goes a long way particularly when it is coupled with action.  I am now going to Myrtle Beach and II has compensated me with a bonus trip certificate.
> 
> The people I spoke to were courteous and eager to help and in fact very helpful.  My thanks to the various people at Diamond and II who stepped up and provided excellent personal service.



Congratulations, this seems to be a whole lot different than Wyndham is handling a similar situation.

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=174434


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 10, 2012)

Sounds like Diamond is committed to excellent service


----------



## GuitarKidd (Jul 10, 2012)

It's great to read how excellent the customer service was and that they appropriately handled and resolved the situation.  Props to both organizations.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jul 10, 2012)

pedro47 said:


> Sounds like Diamond is committed to excellent service



Check post #7 for confirmation!


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 10, 2012)

DRI has become very good about handling owner concerns and they get right on top of it. Compare this to the way Sunterra use to handle owner problems and the difference is night and day. 

I know Sunterra owners initially complained about increasing MF's but, great service and outstanding employees always cost a little more than low cost overseas call centers where the employees have little understanding of the system and little reason to care. DRI monitors and responds to owners complaints/concerns in every forum I participate. Name another timeshare company with that much initiative to make certain their product meets their customers expectations.


----------

